

HP Converged Networking - mletschin
http://thesolutionsarchitect.com/2011/08/04/hp-the-legos-of-enterprise-it/

======
BurkeNisbet
Interesting article, just some questions

1)what solution you would pick and why? 2)if none is the answer for (1) what
could be the best solution approach to follow and why?

Could you include a table of comparision among these options?

~~~
mletschin
Completely dependent upon environment. EMC, Netapp and HP all make a great
solution, you just need to know how to combine them. I feel a good integrator
may be your best investment

